# Hedgehog making art



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I was looking for hedgies related art print but instead found art made by hedgies
http://www.etsy.com/listing/89551195/sp ... e=handmade

I have to say it crossed my (and my ex-boyfriend's) mind to let Litchi make art, but I tought it would be a mess, stessfull and even if the pai is not toxic, I wouldn't try. Am I the only one finding this a little weird?


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I really liked it myself  

My thoughts are they have had monkeys,elephants,horses and other critters paint
so why not let the hedgehogs paint.

Could make wrapping paper for a special gift?

Living out in left field :lol:


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

:lol: so cute!
but why buy when you can make your own?  
i am thinking it might be nice to do at least once.. for something to look back on and hold when your little hedgie is gone. something he/she made. 

i also like this idea for my baby's scrapbook, to use as background paper or something.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if I remember correctly, but I think I saw exotic bird paintings on Facebook.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Ah yes... I've had a few pieces of fine artwork like this in my home courtesy of Satin and Tex.

Before being tossed in the washing machine, their pieces enjoyed titles including:

Poop prints on vellux: A wheel fantasy
Peas and poop on flannel: A metaphysical exploration of "P"
Squash, sweet potato, and turkey on fleece: Whimsical birthday pleasures


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: My, what educated, artistic hedgies you have! :lol:


----------

